# Concrete work needed.



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

We're needing a bid on some concrete work.

Looking at replacing our driveway a patio and installing some footings for a detached garage in our back yard. 

Message me with contact info or details.

Thank you!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I did some concrete work last fall that ended poorly and I even got a lien on my house because the guy didn’t pay the ready-mix people even though I paid him. 

Be careful, get everything in writing.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That sucks, concrete guys as a whole are about the shadiest subs in the business. Especially with concrete demand that you pay the concrete supplier directly every single delivery. Otherwise, good luck getting money out of a dead beat loser with no assets to lien and a a guy who really knows how to work the system. 

Ive used a guy a few times, youll likely have a hard time getting him as he is likely booked way out as the best ones usually are. shoot, I cant remember his name now...


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

if by chance you are in the South Davis county area, I know a guy who does good work


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Kaysville


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Do not under any circumstances use Savage. Horrible workmanship, poor materials. Tim Savage, the owner, came over in shorts when he got back from vacation and said, "It's not stellar, but it's not bad." I had the entire job redone.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

paddler said:


> "It's not stellar, but it's not bad."


Words to live by lol.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

geeze! Good flatworkers must be a thing of the past!

that is one thing i'm secretly grateful I know how to do is flat fork.
unfortunately John, it sounds like the job you are doing is a little bigger than I can handle alone. I'm good for about 6 yards but, after that, I need help!

Round up some buddies and I'll come over and help knock it out. I bet Fowlmouth knows how to finish and apparently DuckhunterDustin knows how to finish-_O-


----------

